
SX – Stack Exchange mode for Emacs - brudgers
https://github.com/vermiculus/sx.el/blob/master/README.org
======
brudgers
I've been wondering: Is Emacs the right "app store" for reaching developers
with your new developer tool?

~~~
catern
Yes! "Emacs as an application platform" is a really great way to quickly write
text-focused, keyboard-controlled applications (as most developer tools are).
It even has graphical support in addition to running in the terminal, so you
can use it wherever you would otherwise use ncurses as a straight upgrade. (As
I recommend at the end of here[0])

[0]
[http://catern.com/posts/terminal_quirks.html](http://catern.com/posts/terminal_quirks.html)

------
julienchastang
I've been using this mode with good results. As a developer, it is great when
you can stay within emacs and/or tmux for most of your daily work activities.

------
hammerandtongs
A good example of Emacs as a platform* for building a true "IDE" for a
workflow.

*can even include a real editor like Evil :)

~~~
brudgers
_Besides, the determined Real Programmer can write FORTRAN programs in any
language._

[1]:
[http://www.webcitation.org/659yh1oSh](http://www.webcitation.org/659yh1oSh)

------
bigfaceworm
Wow, this might be enough to bring me back to using Stack Exchange!

------
theophrastus
hm... "SX is now available on MELPA! Both the stable release and the
development version can be found there."

so [M-x package-install RET sx RET=]...
"[http://melpa.milkbox.net/packages/sx-20150308.1245.tar](http://melpa.milkbox.net/packages/sx-20150308.1245.tar):
Not found"

(probably something misunderstood by me)

~~~
vermiculus
I'd personally recommend against using the MELPA-stable version -- the package
hasn't been tagged in a _long_ while. (...that needs to happen soon...)

~~~
theophrastus
i did that and am now rewarded with: "Fatal error: The TLS connection was non-
properly terminated" which is apparently well documented and unfixed:
[https://github.com/nicferrier/elmarmalade/issues/55](https://github.com/nicferrier/elmarmalade/issues/55)

ah well. thank you nonetheless.

------
halosghost
Now I just need something like this for vim :D

~~~
catern
If you want to use things like this, why are you using vim? Honest question.

~~~
halosghost
No, you're looking at it the wrong way. It's not that I want to use things
like this and pick vim. It's that I want to use vim, but am entertained by the
notion of this (you're just assuming my priorities are the other way around).

In an ideal world, I wouldn't actually want this in vim, I'd want this as a
separate ncurses application.

~~~
catern
You can use this application in Emacs without using Emacs as an editor. In
fact, if what you really want is to have this as a separate ncurses
application, you're in luck: That is already the case. (Though Emacs is not
ncurses)

(The fact that people don't realize this baffles me. I would really like to
see more people who don't use Emacs as an editor using some of the
applications built on Emacs.)

~~~
halosghost
That is a completely valid point, and I have considered using emacs for some
other small things (e.g., org-mode). I think the reasons I haven't started
down that path are 1) I still feel some influence from my days in the Editor
Wars and 2) because I am too lazy to learn a new interface and paradigm.

Perhaps this might serve as enough motivation to get over my laziness. :)

